# Going out with a bang



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Post up your photos from this last week of the season!
Here are todays. Helped a kid get his first Greenhead and first goose!:grin: Oh and there is also an ECD along with all them waterfowl.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice shoot!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's one from today. It sure was nice getting back out in the boat. The hunting was a bit slow and spoonies are not my favorite, but it's been a while since I shot a colored up drake, and he decoyed so nicely I had to take the shot.:mrgreen:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Great last day. Between the two of us we got 9 ducks; 8 Mallards and a teal. Never missed a shot!
Oh and I shot my buddy's SBEII!! Shot a hen, (not in the picture.) Cool gun! First semi-auto shotgun I've ever shot.
Also, right before shooting light was over we shot about 8 eurasian collared doves! Man I liked shooting that semi auto! we didn't miss any doves either.

Had a wonderful waterfowl season! Can't wait for next year!:mrgreen:


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

This was me and my sons last duck day. Might not be the ideal set up for the last day of the duck season, but hey, I did shoot a lone drake mallard that came in for lunch and i got my 6th goose band for the year. Just didn't get the mallard in the picture ;-)


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> This was me and my sons last duck day. Might not be the ideal set up for the last day of the duck season, but hey, I did shoot a lone drake mallard that came in for lunch and i got my 6th goose band for the year. Just didn't get the mallard in the picture ;-)
> View attachment 27777


Very cool to pick up 6 bands on the season so far. Just out of curiosity how many geese have you killed this season? I am wondering what your goose to band ratio is, is why I ask.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Is it ethical or in good taste to post your duck or goose (or anything) total for the season? *I'm not asking this because of your post hamernhonkers,* I just have wondered this for a while. what are you guys' thoughts?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Is it ethical or in good taste to post your duck or goose (or anything) total for the season? *I'm not asking this because of your post hamernhonkers,* I just have wondered this for a while. what are you guys' thoughts?


Only my personal feelings but to brag or boast on who is the better killer then I believe its just poor taste.

For someone who is truly excited about having a great season like many new guys who are picking up on/learning and loving this madness, then good for them. If they are putting in the time and effort to do well then they deserve the ego boost.

Just depends on the reason behind it I guess.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

The numbers for me or anyone else is no big deal. I know I have just been lucky, this will go down as a year I will never forget. The memories me and my family have made with each other is worth more than any bird. Me and my son have been water fowling 4 years. We have been lucky enough to harvest a fair amount of geese the last three years with 0 bands total. We probably averaged 12 geese a year. This year we were able to get on the fields earlier after a lot of hard work, LUCK, and dedication. As a result, we have tripled that number this year. The last two months I have dedicated to geese going on an average of 3 hunts a week not to mention the DAILY scouting drives. If I am coming across any other way than excited to be having the insane, good, lucky year in my mind, I apologize.


----------



## Fish2relax (Mar 3, 2011)

Utahbig bull shouldn't worry about apologizing. Anybody who know utahbigbull knows he's not one to boast. He's a pretty humble individual and hunter. He's dedicated to his family and to the sport. I see the relationship he has with not only his son, but his family and it is great. I wish more Dad's were like him. He deserves to have a good year and personally, I enjoy hearing about hunter's successes. Congratulations to all those who had a fun year and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

UtahBigBull,

Way to go! Nice shoot with the boy and nice band recovery for the year.
My goal this year was one neck collar and 10 bands. I am very close but time is running out very fast and the weather is not cooperating.
I will keep you posted if you will keep your reports coming, I love'em!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I hear you on the weather shaner!! They were hitting fields pretty heavy untill two days ago. Now they are just loafing around and not flying. It has shut down big time the last couple days. I have tomorrow, the 28th, and 30th off from work plus the two weekends to hit it hard but that wont do any good if they aren't flying haha.

I really hope you hit your personal goal, that is WAY COOL!! 8) Good luck to you and everyone else these last few days to go!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Now listen, every January we do the "How many ducks and geese did you shoot this year" thread on the UWN. 396 ducks and 451 geese won last year I think. Uh, really, who cares about the numbers? It's all the all the creative back-n-forths on ethics and possession limits that makes it cool.

Don't let the ole Goob down this year fellas; please somebody get that "How many duscks this year?" thread up. :grin:

.


----------

